# Admitting Diagnosis - give an example



## chrissylyman0629@gmail.com (Aug 11, 2015)

What is an admitting diagnosis? Can you give an example?


----------



## jorzano55@gmail.com (Aug 11, 2015)

Private email me and tell me what you need help with please.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Aug 12, 2015)

The diagnosis provided by the physician at the time of admission which describes the patient's condition upon admission to the hospital


----------



## chrissylyman0629@gmail.com (Aug 12, 2015)

Balamurguan,

Is an admitting DX only used for inpatient? Also, can it be a sign/symptom even if the physician documents a definitive DX? Example, patients comes into ER with chest pain. After workup the physician diagnoses MI. If the patient is admitted to hospital would the admitting DX be chest pain or MI? If the patient is NOT admitted to the hospital, would there need to be an admitting DX or would I only need to report MI?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 12, 2015)

If a definitive dx such as acute MI is rendered prior to the admission then the admitting dx is acute MI and not chest pain.  Nor can you opt to code the chest pain once the definitive dx has been rendered.  If the definitive dx of acute MI is not render prior to admission then the symptom chest pain is the admitting dx (POA), if the dx of acute MI is rendered during the admission then the principle dx is the acute MI.


----------

